# Restructuring at Husqvarna



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Wonder what impacts will occur to the snowblowers??? https://seekingalpha.com/news/3370590-husqvarna-announces-restructuring-consumer-brands-division
Looks like they are planning on leaving push mowers and low end garden tractors altogether. Hmmm....


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

I can see robotic lawnmowers developing rapidly, cutting the lawn sucks big-time.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Robotic mowers are definitely an interesting product. Hopefully they will become more common and cheaper. 



It is a nice idea to just have a device that could roam the yard every few days, for instance, and quietly keep up with the grass. That could save people a lot of time.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

dream on. robotic lawn mowers are lawsuits waiting to happen, plus how easy would it be to just grab someones and walk away. cant compare it to a robotic vacuum cleaner. we still dont have flying cars or companies signing off on driver-less cars. sux but looks like cutting grass and blowing snow requires some sort of human to be at the controls, like remotely controlling them from my porch drinking a beer, its been done by hobbyists


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Is the grillbot safe enough for everybody?....https://grillbots.com/pages/the-grillbot


----------

